# HMS Ark Royal



## Snips86x (May 3, 2011)

Did anyone take part in the online auction just to get a viewing of HSM Ark Royal? If I’d known you get a viewing, I would have placed a bid. Only those who requested a viewing in writing get a viewing of this majestic war machine. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13263198


----------



## Lamb Phall (May 3, 2011)

The Ship is now up for tender better be quick.

Ark Royal Up For Sale


----------

